# Sprayer Recommendation



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Well you guys were right about the 7 amp pump being OK.
I sprayed 64 gallons of horticultural oil on my hemlocks and
the charging circuit handled it with no problem.

I would strongly recommend this sprayer, it sprays great and is
very easy to clean up. I never got a chance to mount it on the tractor
and wound up putting it in a small tow behind cart today. This is
really going to be nice once it’s mounted.

Here is the info on the sprayer.
Northern Tool item # 2681 sale price $119.99
<img src=http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/ATV_Spray.jpg>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks good. What's the capacity about 25gals.? I was thinking about getting a small tow behind one with a boom so I could spray insecticide also, Does this one have a boom also or only the hand held wand? How high could you reach sprayng the trees? How much further does the spray reach? This looks like it would be easier to store than the tow models, I'm running out of room for all these things.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

The sprayer is 16 gallons.
I braised the nozzle from an old pump sprayer onto the end of a 10 ft
piece of Bundyweld tubing, bent the tube into the shape of a candy
cane, put a 3/8 ball valve at the other end and used this set-up to spray
the tops of the hemlocks (about 14 ft tall). After spraying the tops, 
I changed back to the hand wand that came with the sprayer and 
sprayed the balance of the trees.

I wouldn’t spend the extra $$ for the tow behind model, as I said
I’ll eventually set this up to mount directly on the mount I made
for the electric spreader but this weekend I just put it in that $59.00
tow behind cart that Northern sells. 

Northern gets a lot for the boom ($79.00), again, I think a couple of
nozzles and 4ft of 3/8 Bundyweld tube would run less than $20.00.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

So I could use it in a trailer and then make a boom that hangs off the back of the trailer, hadn't thought of that before.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

That would work nice also for spot weed control while mowing with it attatched directly to the tractor.

Mark


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well if I killed the weeds, I have nothing to mow.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Well if I killed the weeds, I have nothing to mow.  *


And i finally got the dandelions looking good!!


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

I am looking for something to spray soapsuds to kill the earwigs and any other creepy-crawlies. I currently have a hose based system that uses a venturi to pull liquid Sunlight dish detergent out of a bottle and sprays it in similar proportions to dishwater. 

I do this every two weeks on the bottom four feet of the motel building and out 10' from the foundation. Just enough to get the surface wet. The soap kills them on contact. The 10' out covers me for two weeks, because the live ones move into the area where the dead ones were, but it takes them two weeks to cover 10'

I am looking for a more effective way to do this, either to make it easy instead of hauling around 200 feet of hose every two weeks, or to make it practical to spray 50 or 60 feet out and maybe get 6 weeks between sprayings.

I have looked at the super soaker Simple John got for his HP washer, and that gives me a replacement for my hose-based unit that is wearing out, but I am wondering if a rig like aegt5000's would work well enough for me to expand my sprayed area?

Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Jim you can get something like this its just about like aegt5000 but will spray a Wide 14–ft. spray pattern.


http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=6970&langId=-1&catalogId=4006970&PHOTOS=on&productId=200240074&categoryId=768394


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Jim you can get something like this its just about like aegt5000 but will spray a Wide 14–ft. spray pattern.
> 
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=6970&langId=-1&catalogId=4006970&PHOTOS=on&productId=200240074&categoryId=768394 *


Thanks Jody. a dumb question though.........do I have to pre-mix with this rig? The spray pattern looks right, but pre-mixing doesn't seem to work with Sunlight. You either get so much suds it goes everywhere, or don't get enough mixing to get enough soap out there. That's why I use the injector type unit now.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jim,

The sprayer I have and the one SJ linked to only will deliver 1.8 GPM
that’s a lot less than you’re putting down with your venturi / hose setup.
If you think about how many gallons it takes to “Wet” 4ft up the building
and 10ft out, it’s probably at least a gallon every 10 linier feet. The sprayer
only holds 16 gallons so that’s a fill up every 160 feet.
Just something to consider.

Yes you need to premix what you want to spray but you could mix it 
directly in the sprayers tank.


----------

